# Mini Molly Mule born today!



## Driving4fun (Aug 31, 2004)

Born early this morning between 6-7am. We checked her the last time at 3:30 am came back in and fell to sleep . She was sound asleep herself! My husband went out to work at 7 am and went to let all the horses out and there she stood!!




Surprise! She was less than 30 mins old and already standing and walking around with the placenta hanging off her behind and wrapped around her legs. Her cord was still attached. By the time I ran to get something to clamp her cord and got back to her it broke off. This was my mares 3rd baby, but her 1st mule baby. She is very protective but is accepting us in her stall and letting the baby come to us. She has been a wonderful mother and loves the baby alot!

The baby ( a girl) comes right to us and is very independent already, she just walks away from momma and momma is the one who gets upset.

We have been all over her imprinting her and she is wondeful and has a great tempement. The jack is spotted and the mare is a bay, the baby is COAL Black! Has the prettest straight legs and cutest little head! I'm not bragging - but she is really a nice little girl!





She had it during the great full moon! Also during two hurricanes, one passing over yestarday and another coming!

Thought we might have to name her after one of them



.

Now can anyone out there tell me how to measure her to get her projected height?

Had the vet out this afternoon and they got a clean bill of health. The mare has yet to do #2 but we put some bran and oil in her feed tonight and hope that helps. Baby has done #1 so think she is clear. Just waiting on momma now!





I will try to get some pictures loaded so every one can see her.

Now we are waiting on number two mare to have her mini mule baby she was supposed to be due before this mare go figure



. I feel she has ab out two more weeks unless she surprises us also!



Maybe the next full moon?


----------



## charlee (Aug 31, 2004)

ohhh!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!! congrats!


----------



## minimule (Aug 31, 2004)

She sounds wonderful. Can't wait for the pictures. Like I told Beth, color genetics go right out the window when breeding for mules. You never know what you'll get.

She sounds like a typical mule. VERY independent. My little boy this year was up and trying to buck within 15 mins. He earned the name Court Jester because of his antics that night.

I don't think the growth charts work on these guys. My first was about 19" tall at birth, all legs. He is now 2 and just about 33". His yearling sister, about 21" at birth is all ready 33". Jester was 27" at birth and at 5 months is almost 33". He is really stocky too.

Maestro: dam = 36" jack = 33"

Sunny: dam = 29" jack = 33"

Jester: dam = 33" jack = 33"

Have no clue how tall they will finish out.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't wait to see pictures, she sounds just darling, Congratulations!


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 1, 2004)

Congratulations on your new baby!!!

Now what do you call mini mule babies? foals? jennets?

She sounds adorable!! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Driving4fun (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Minimule, she has the longest legs. Her mother is very tiny and refined. The jack is tiny legged and about 34.75 mom is 33.0. She is sooo independent that she is giving my mare heart attacks because she will not listen to her! This morning she got mad because mom dibn't want her to nurse while she was eating and she went to bucking at her and even kick the feed bucket! She got out of the stall while I was cleaning it and mom went crazy, I had to go pick her up and carry her back, because when I tried to push her back in she bucked at me ! She just has a mind of her own at not even 24 hrs old.





She is just wonderful and so full of herself and personality!

Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 1, 2004)

Here you go Donna... A confusing quote from what is a mule called~





Mule: The hybrid animal produced when a male butt (Jack) is crossed with a female horse. The mule is a sterile hybrid, meaning it cannot reproduce. Mules come in both male and female. A tiny percentage of female mules have had foals, but this is considered a freak genetic accident. Mules are a combination of traits of the parents with the most obvious donkey traits being long ears, narrower body and smaller hooves. The horse contributes size, speed and muscle. Other characteristics such as the head and voice (an odd combination of the bray that ends as a whinny) are a blend of the parent features. You can always tell a donkey from a mule by the fact that a donkey has a tail in essence like a lion or a cow (long tail with a tassel) and the mule has a tail like a horse (short tailbone with long hair).

Hinny: This is the term used for the hybrid animal produced when the female butt (jennet) is mated to the male horse (stallion) to produce a foal. There are both male hinnies and females. The genetic inheritance of the hinny is exactly the same as the mule. Scientists think that differences in hinnies and mules may be from the result of maternal influences on the fetus, and in the upbringing of the foal. Some hinnies tend to look like horses with long ears, but most cannot be told apart from mules. Untraced animals can not be verified as hinnies. For all purposes, hinnies are classified with mules. Hinnies do not differ from mules in endurance, or other useful traits, but are bred more rarely because the donkey dam tends to make the offspring smaller. Donkeys do not as readily conceive to horse stallion as to donkeys. The equine hybrid is easier to obtain when the lower chromosome count (the donkey) is in the male.

Horse Mule: The proper term for the male mule. All male mules should be gelded, since stallion mules are very sexually active, even though they are sterile. Many people refer to a male mule as a john mule, but the term is informal.

Mare Mule: The proper term for the female mule. The common informal term for the female mule is molly mule, and is frequently used.

Mare Hinny or Horse Hinny: The terminology for the hinny follows that of the mule for clarity.

Mule Colt or Mule Filly: The young male or female mule under the age of three. When show classes are listed they are frequently listed as "Mare Mule under One year of age" etc. This is of course correct but more difficult to use in speech.

Miniature Mule: Bred from various types of pony mares or Miniature Horse mares. 50" at the withers is considered the cut-off height for miniature mules.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 2, 2004)

Congradulations on that mini mule of yours!



When my mini hinny was born last August he seemed like he was all legs too, but very independent right from the start , Mom was protective of him with everyone except me. I cuold do anything and it was alright, and my son who helped deliver him, got chased away as fast as he came into view! My hinny was born at 19" and now at 1 year, hes 30",(a dark chocolate) my jenny(gray) is 35" and his sire (my stallion, a frosted appy/dun) is 33". I agree, color, and height goes flying out the window when breeding donkeys! Corinne


----------



## Bess Kelly (Sep 6, 2004)

When I raised both mini horses and mini donkeys, I always noticed that the donkey foals were all "leg & ears"



. Never tried for a mule, some days I wish I had. Often wondered just how they were able to fold those looooong legs up inside there.





I've had a person ask about a mini mule.....anyone out there have one for sale?

E.mail me with info & I'll pass him info along to ya. I'm not even sure what kind of price range to tell him to expect for a mini mule.


----------

